# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Хватит спать! Просыпайтесь!

## throuth_the_fire

Я не знаю почему я ввел слово суицид в поиске!? Но это произошло... и вот я здесь! Почитав несколько историй "жизней"здешних обитателей я сочинил вот этот пост...
...да, действительно, у некоторых есть серьезные проблемы со здоровьем(и они продолжают ухудшать свое состояние, тем, что они называют "лекарством")... у некоторых тяжелые психологические проблемы, но у большинства все их "проблемы" просто надуманны... но не это я хотел, а сказать я хотел вот, что... поехали...
Уже пять тысяч лет людей превращают в говно... раньше это были религии, почитайте лучшую ПР-книгу за последние 3,5 тысячи лет(я про Ветхий Завет(Тору, Танах) кто не понял) читайте внимательней, не как "священное писание", а как ПиаР-ход по изменению информационного состояния людей, ничего более анти человеческого я в жизни не читал...это "масштабно" говоря, а говоря "своими" словами в людях вселяют страх(сейчас основным поставщиком СТРАХА является ТВ)... перед окружающим нас миром, нам даже говорят, что испытывать страх нормально НЕт!!! Это не нормально!!! Что говорил Йода в "Звездный Войнах" (сам не знаешь, где можно истину найти)
"...помни: сила рыцаря-джедая - это сила Вселенной; но помни: гнев, страх - это все ведет на темную сторону силы. Как только ты сделаешь первый шаг по темному пути, ты уже не сможешь с него свернуть..." - а кто эти джедаи - это люди... вы "на темной стороне"... но это не значит, что вы живете в ужасное время, нет вы живете в прекрасное, когда можно почувствовать всю полноту жизни
Почему вы такими стали, потому что вас окружают изуродованные(генетикой, воспитанием и пр) люди и они вас уродуют, а смысл жизни заключается в том, чтобы в любой ситуации оставаться ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ, потому что нет НИЧЕГО в мире положительного или отрицательного, есть только ваше отношение к этому... судьбы в привычном понимании нет... потому как, как только вы изменяете отношение к чему-то, как вам кажется отрицательному, это событие начинает переливаться совсем другими красками...
п.с. 8 лет назад я пытался себе резать вены, и чуть не шагнул с 6-го этажа...

----------


## Игорёк

большенству форумчан плевать на религии и телевизор они не смотрят.

----------


## Игорёк

мне допустим пофиг на информационную войну, если она вообще есть. предпочитаю пользоваться своей личной собраной информацией.

----------


## trypo

> это та информация которую тебе позволили и навязали собрать. один факт того что ты употребляешь алкоголь уже говорит о том что ты жертва информационной войны и возможности твоего мозга на порядок ниже чем могли быть если б ты вёл здоровый и чистый образ жизни, если б при формировании твоей личности тебя окружали не жертвы информационной войны.


 что не делает твою жизнь , если она чем-то отлична от описанной , более стоящей , нежели его.

----------


## trypo

> это спорный вопрос во первых. во вторых это никак не относится к написанному мной.


  :Smile: 
во-первых , аргументы ?
во-вторых , как это не относиться , если разговор "за жизнь" ?

----------


## throuth_the_fire

> большенству форумчан плевать на религии и телевизор они не смотрят.


 Очень узко смотрите, я говорю о информационном состояние страха и презрительном отношение к окружающим, а ТВ и религии - это всего лишь апологеты и основные поставщики информации, если люди докатились до состояния близкому к суициду, значит они в системе, вот я о чем говорю)

----------


## trypo

> Очень узко смотрите, я говорю о информационном состояние страха и презрительном отношение к окружающим, а ТВ и религии - это всего лишь апологеты и основные поставщики информации, если люди докатились до состояния близкому к суициду, значит они в системе, вот я о чем говорю)


 зарегистрировавшись на этом форуме , ты , также , признал , что и ты в "системе"  :Smile:

----------


## throuth_the_fire

Каждый сам для себя решает.
Я сам себе уже ответил, вы тоже должны ответить на этот вопрос, что жизнь -это всего лишь тренировка, но прерывать ее само собой не стоит потому что в случае самопроизвольного выхода из "игры" усложняет дальнейший путь,

----------


## Игорёк

> это та информация которую тебе позволили и навязали собрать. один факт того что ты употребляешь алкоголь уже говорит о том что ты жертва информационной войны и возможности твоего мозга на порядок ниже чем могли быть если б ты вёл здоровый и чистый образ жизни, если б при формировании твоей личности тебя окружали не жертвы информационной войны.


 это совершенно не при чем. употреблял столько же (или меньше) сколько остальные. Сейчас 90% из них - нормальные люди, своевременно перешедшие на другие жизненые этапы, перейти на которые мне не позволили собственные физические и психически проблемы. они видели тоже самое что и я, улицы, телевизор, и все остальное, при этом стали успешны. Связи нет.

----------


## throuth_the_fire

ответ RED'у
Я собственно о этом и говорю, что невежество одно из главных составляющих теперешней человеческой сущности

----------


## throuth_the_fire

> зарегистрировавшись на этом форуме , ты , также , признал , что и ты в "системе"


 Под системой я понимаю, всю окружающую вселенную

----------


## Игорёк

> Очень узко смотрите, я говорю о информационном состояние страха и презрительном отношение к окружающим, а ТВ и религии - это всего лишь апологеты и основные поставщики информации, если люди докатились до состояния близкому к суициду, значит они в системе, вот я о чем говорю)


 Мы с тобой на разной волне. У меня нет никакого информационного страха и презрительного отношения к окружающим. Если не нравятся люди - меняйте круг общения, а прежде всего - сами становитесь такими какими вы хотели бы видеть других. В таком случае хотябы совесть будет чиста. Сделайте общество лучше хотябы на одну единицу, внесете свой гражданский вклад, так сказать.

----------


## Игорёк

> Под системой я понимаю, всю окружающую вселенную


 зачем замахиваться на вселенную ? наведи сначала порядок в своей жизни.

----------


## trypo

> Под системой я понимаю, всю окружающую вселенную


 и в чем тогда разница ?
есть кто-то вышедший за рамки вселенной ?  :Smile:

----------


## trypo

> слово "стоящий" подразумевает цену. относительно общества, нации например жизнь одного человека может быть ценнее жизни другого если один бесполезный алкоголик а другой многодетный спортсмен. один человек может ценить свою жизнь больше другого, в таком случае его жизнь ценнее относительно него самого и так далее. относительно звезды Цефей не то что человек но и планета наша не стоит ничего...
> разговор не "за жизнь", а за конкретное явление именуемое "информационная война"


 интересно , как совет проснуться и разорвать оковы информационной войны ради жизни полноценной , не является разговором "за жизнь" ?  :Smile: 
аргументы один и два хороши ,
контра : общество равняет ради эффекта "стадо овец" , индивидуальность в данном случае является более ценной , нежели обыденность отдельной "овечки" , ввиду дефицитности 
(не важно , что она девиантная) ,
один человек может ценить свою жизнь больше другого , просто потому , что это жизнь ,
и что обидно , в своей оценке он может заблуждаться.

поднимая планку , "стоящий" употреблено не в смысле сравнения , а в смысле вариаций личностных достижений

----------


## throuth_the_fire

> зачем замахиваться на вселенную ? наведи сначала порядок в своей жизни.


 Я про это уже писал в первом посте., как только ты изменишь свое внутренне состояние через отшение к окр миру, сразу же изменится мир вокруг тебя, есть такие попсовые фильм СЕКРЕТ и Секрет-2, некоторые. я думаю, смотрели,вот там все это разжевывают до исступления...
2Рэд: мой мотив это оттащить хотя бы одного человека от суицида, мне слава не нужна

----------


## throuth_the_fire

> Твой мозг не способен вообразить и осмыслить хотя бы масштабы нашей галактики, чего заикаться о вселенной. Ты пишешь "Хватит спать !" А ты уверен что сам не находишься под действием подсознательно - ложно -информационного снатворного? Или ты уже выбрал красную и узнал насколько глубока кроличья нора?


 О вселенной я говорил я говорил в ментальном, а не астрономическом смысле. что же вы как все буквально воспринимаете)

----------


## trypo

> элемент субьективизма присутствует в каждой мысли человека, речь о том что суть информационной войны превысить этот элемент до степени когда эта мысль будет провоцировать дегродацию и вследствии опустит человека ниже принципиально во всех его проявлениях.  
> ты сравниваешь мою жизнь с его и при этом пишешь что не имеешь ввиду сравнение. каламбур.


 а) тогда , по сути , все твои мысли субьективны , и глаза ими открываешь ты только себе
б) я не сравниваю жизни : написано было "твоя жизнь не стоящей его" ,
но это не значит , что твоя жизнь хуже или менее стоящяя , 
она только лишь не Более стоящяя -
это не сравнение : это прямое отрицание.

----------


## Troumn

> элемент субьективизма присутствует в каждой мысли человека


 И по каким критерием ты это определил? Представь сцену: специалист по живописи стоит перед картиной. Его мысли будут субьективными?



> эта мысль будет провоцировать дегродацию и вследствии опустит человека ниже принципиально во всех его проявлениях


 Это уже проблема человека, который деградирует. Если у человека мосх есть, то он поймёт, что нужно само развиваться.

P.S. Деградация пишется через "а"

----------


## outcast

> Я не знаю почему я ввел слово суицид в поиске!? Но это произошло... и вот я здесь! Почитав несколько историй "жизней"здешних обитателей я сочинил вот этот пост...
> ...да, действительно, у некоторых есть серьезные проблемы со здоровьем(и они продолжают ухудшать свое состояние, тем, что они называют "лекарством")... у некоторых тяжелые психологические проблемы, но у большинства все их "проблемы" просто надуманны... но не это я хотел, а сказать я хотел вот, что... поехали...
> *Уже пять тысяч лет людей превращают в говно... раньше это были религии, почитайте лучшую ПР-книгу за последние 3,5 тысячи лет(я про Ветхий Завет(Тору, Танах) кто не понял) читайте внимательней, не как "священное писание", а как ПиаР-ход по изменению информационного состояния людей, ничего более анти человеческого я в жизни не читал..*.это "масштабно" говоря, а говоря "своими" словами в людях вселяют страх(сейчас основным поставщиком СТРАХА является ТВ)... перед окружающим нас миром, нам даже говорят, что испытывать страх нормально НЕт!!! Это не нормально!!! Что говорил Йода в "Звездный Войнах" (сам не знаешь, где можно истину найти)
> "...помни: сила рыцаря-джедая - это сила Вселенной; но помни: гнев, страх - это все ведет на темную сторону силы. Как только ты сделаешь первый шаг по темному пути, ты уже не сможешь с него свернуть..." - а кто эти джедаи - это люди... вы "на темной стороне"... но это не значит, что вы живете в ужасное время, нет вы живете в прекрасное, когда можно почувствовать всю полноту жизни
> Почему вы такими стали, потому что вас окружают изуродованные(генетикой, воспитанием и пр) люди и они вас уродуют, а смысл жизни заключается в том, чтобы в любой ситуации оставаться ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ, потому что нет НИЧЕГО в мире положительного или отрицательного, есть только ваше отношение к этому... судьбы в привычном понимании нет... потому как, как только вы изменяете отношение к чему-то, как вам кажется отрицательному, это событие начинает переливаться совсем другими красками...
> п.с. 8 лет назад я пытался себе резать вены, и чуть не шагнул с 6-го этажа...


      Ну вы загнули! А вы прочли эти, так называемые, ПР-книги, чтобы судить о их содержании?
   Всё в этом мире, вселенной упорядоченно и одновременно находится в постоянном движении. Вы хотите вести войну со всей вселенной?.. и призываете остальных присоедениться к вам? Такие как вы сеят хаос и наводят смуту. 
     На самом же деле, если бы все, хотя бы земляне, двигались в одном направлении, была бы абсолютная гармония и идиллия! Но всегда найдётся паразит, который станет глаголить о истине, которую сам себе придумал и начнёт искать себе подобных. Вся проблема в человеческих пороках - зависть, злоба, жадность и т.д. 
     В вашем тезисе отсутствует логика, говоря о вреде телевидения и литературы, вы цитируете экранных персонажей. Если они являются для вас авторитетом, то какой смысл несут их цитаты?

----------


## throuth_the_fire

> Ну вы загнули! А вы прочли эти, так называемые, ПР-книги, чтобы судить о их содержании?
>    Всё в этом мире, вселенной упорядоченно и одновременно находится в постоянном движении. Вы хотите вести войну со всей вселенной?.. и призываете остальных присоедениться к вам? Такие как вы сеят хаос и наводят смуту. 
>      На самом же деле, если бы все, хотя бы земляне, двигались в одном направлении, была бы абсолютная гармония и идиллия! Но всегда найдётся паразит, который станет глаголить о истине, которую сам себе придумал и начнёт искать себе подобных. Вся проблема в человеческих пороках - зависть, злоба, жадность и т.д. 
>      В вашем тезисе отсутствует логика, говоря о вреде телевидения и литературы, вы цитируете экранных персонажей. Если они являются для вас авторитетом, то какой смысл несут их цитаты?


 Я начинал читать Ветхий Завет, но в мизантропии просто захлебнулся
Примеры:
Бытие

глава9
да страшатся и да трепещут вас все звери земные, [и весь скот земной,] и все птицы небесные, все, что движется на земле, и все рыбы морские: в ваши руки отданы они;

Собственно, эти несколько слов и привели к коллапсу современного человеческого общества, когда человек уничтожает планету, на которой живет



глава12
и Я произведу от тебя великий народ, и благословлю тебя, и возвеличу имя твое, и будешь ты в благословение;
 Я благословлю благословляющих тебя, и злословящих тебя прокляну; и благословятся в тебе все племена земные.

Это индульгенция одного народа перед другими, т.е. мы особенные, а другие *авно, другую интересные версии мизантропии можете почитать в «Шулхан Арухе», который сочинен в 16 веке.

Я очень устал оттого что мои слова полностью перевираются… я наоборот говорю о том, что вас настраивают на войну с окр миром, а говорю что можно абсолютно гармонично жить… надо только поменять отношение к этому миру.

Что касается "экранных" персонажей... в любой кучке кала всегда найдется цветок, и само собой есть хорошее кино, где сеть истина

----------


## Troumn

> не раздражай своей подростковой глупостью. не хочу обижать ребёнка.


 Вообщето я просто хотел тебя поправить, но раз это вызвало у тебя выплеск негативных эмоций, то мне твоя реакция доставила только положительные эмоции.

----------


## Troumn

1 старческий маразм это всё что ты пишешь здесь дурачёк

2 заципить должна была фраза а не инет. вот тут ты самую большую тупость сказал

----------


## Troumn

> 1. "Зацепить" пишется через "е".
> 2. После слова "маразм" не хватает тире.
> 3. После слов "всё", "здесь", "фраза" не хватает запятых.


 Ты его-то пост читал?

Поправка: Запитые, тире, точки и двоеточия были выброшены специально для подражания стиля Bronsona.

----------


## lexei

> Я начинал читать Ветхий Завет, но в мизантропии просто захлебнулся
> Примеры:
> Бытие
> 
> глава9
> да страшатся и да трепещут вас все звери земные, [и весь скот земной,] и все птицы небесные, все, что движется на земле, и все рыбы морские: в ваши руки отданы они;
> 
> Собственно, эти несколько слов и привели к коллапсу современного человеческого общества, когда человек уничтожает планету, на которой живет
> 
> ...


     Уважаемый throuth_the_fire, я хорошо понимаю ваши чувства которые вы испытываете при чтении Библии . У меня были подобные мысли пока я не стал тщательно исследовать каждый вопрос который у меня возникал. В отношении 9 главы Бытие понятия "боятся" и "трепещут" в отношении животных к людям  могут вызывать недоумение. Однако другие стихи этой книги помогут посмотреть на это шире.
 Например  Бытие 1:26 говорится:" И сказал Бог: «Создадим человека по нашему образу, по нашему подобию, и пусть он *господствует* над морскими рыбами, над созданиями, летающими в небесах, над домашними животными, над всей землёй и над всяким двигающимся животным, которое передвигается по земле»" . Господствовать - значит управлять. Как человек мог бы по замыслу Бога это делать правильно? Левит 24:18 "*А тот, кто убьёт душу чужого домашнего животного, должен возместить ущерб, душу за душу" . Этот закон защищал животных от бездумного убийства. Притчи 12:10 "Праведный заботится о душе своего скота". По этому в действительности Библия не открывала путь к уничтожению планеты ,а воспитывала в людях правильное доброе отношение к живым существам.
В отношении избранного народа. Как вы думаете что обьеденяет таких людей как : Иов, Иофор, Мелхиседек , Раав , Руфь и т.д? Эти люди небыли израильтянами , но все они были верны Богу и Библия отзывается о них как о праведниках. В Деяниях 10:34,35 сказанно "Поистине вижу, что Бог нелицеприятен,*но во всяком народе боящийся его и поступающий праведно угоден ему".Библия не выступает за идеи ксенофобии и национализма.

----------


## Yrok25

> Уважаемый throuth_the_fire, я хорошо понимаю ваши чувства которые вы испытываете при чтении Библии . У меня были подобные мысли пока я не стал тщательно исследовать каждый вопрос который у меня возникал. В отношении 9 главы Бытие понятия "боятся" и "трепещут" в отношении животных к людям  могут вызывать недоумение. Однако другие стихи этой книги помогут посмотреть на это шире.
>  Например  Бытие 1:26 говорится:" И сказал Бог: «Создадим человека по нашему образу, по нашему подобию, и пусть он *господствует* над морскими рыбами, над созданиями, летающими в небесах, над домашними животными, над всей землёй и над всяким двигающимся животным, которое передвигается по земле»" . Господствовать - значит управлять. Как человек мог бы по замыслу Бога это делать правильно? Левит 24:18 "*А тот, кто убьёт душу чужого домашнего животного, должен возместить ущерб, душу за душу" . Этот закон защищал животных от бездумного убийства. Притчи 12:10 "Праведный заботится о душе своего скота". По этому в действительности Библия не открывала путь к уничтожению планеты ,а воспитывала в людях правильное доброе отношение к живым существам.
> В отношении избранного народа. Как вы думаете что обьеденяет таких людей как : Иов, Иофор, Мелхиседек , Раав , Руфь и т.д? Эти люди небыли израильтянами , но все они были верны Богу и Библия отзывается о них как о праведниках. В Деяниях 10:34,35 сказанно "Поистине вижу, что Бог нелицеприятен,*но во всяком народе боящийся его и поступающий праведно угоден ему".Библия не выступает за идеи ксенофобии и национализма.


  да что ты говоришь !

«О прочих же народах, происшедших от Адама, Ты сказал, что они ничто, но подобны слюне… эти народы, за ничто Тобою признанные…» (3 Ездры, 6:56-57).
«… не отдавайте дочерей ваших в замужество за сыновей их, и их дочерей не берите за сыновей ваших, и не ищите мира с ними во все времена…» (2 Ездры 8:81-82).
«…введёт тебя (еврейский народ) бог твой, в ту землю, которую Он клялся… дать тебе с большими и хорошими городами, которых ты не строил, и с домами, наполненными всяким добром, которых ты не наполнял, и с колодезями, высеченными из камня, которых ты не высекал, с виноградниками и маслинами, которых ты не садил, и будешь есть и насыщаться» (Второзаконие 6:10-11).
«Вы (евреи) овладеете народами, которые больше и сильнее вас; всякое место, на которое ступит нога ваша, будет ваше; никто не устоит против вас» (Второзаконие 11:23-25).
«…и ты будешь давать взаймы многим народам, а сам не будешь брать взаймы; и господствовать будешь над многими народами, а они над тобой не будут господствовать» (Второзаконие 15:6).
Не ешьте никакой мертвечины; иноземцу, который случится в жилищах твоих, отдай ее, он пусть ест ее, или продай ему, ибо ты народ святой у Господа, Бога твоего».

 ПРИЗЫВЫ К УБИЙСТВАМ И НАСИЛИЮ

А в городах сих народов, которых Господь Бог твой даёт тебе во владение, не оставляй в живых ни одной души, но предай их заклятию: Хеттеев и Аморреев, и Хананеев, и Ферезеев, и Евеев, и Иевусеев, и Гергесеев, как повелел тебе Господь Бог твой. " (Второзаконие 20:16-17).
«Итак убейте всех детей мужеского пола, и всех женщин, познавших мужа на мужеском ложе, убейте; а всех детей женского пола, которые не познали мужеского ложа, оставьте в живых для себя» (Числа 31:17-18).
"Если услышишь о каком-либо из городов твоих, которые Господь, Бог твой, даёт тебе для жительства, что появились в нём нечестивые люди ... говоря: "пойдём и будем служить богам иным, которых вы не знали", … то … порази жителей того города остриём меча, предай заклятию его и всё, что в нём, и скот его порази остриём меча; всю же добычу его собери на средину площади его и сожги огнём город и всю добычу его во всесожжение Господу, Богу твоему …" (Второзаконие 13:12-16).
"… а пророка того или сновидца того должно предать смерти за то, что он уговаривал вас отступить от Господа Бога вашего …" (Второзаконие 13:5).
.............................

----------


## lexei

> да что ты говоришь !
> 
> «О прочих же народах, происшедших от Адама, Ты сказал, что они ничто, но подобны слюне… эти народы, за ничто Тобою признанные…» (3 Ездры, 6:56-57).
> «… не отдавайте дочерей ваших в замужество за сыновей их, и их дочерей не берите за сыновей ваших, и не ищите мира с ними во все времена…» (2 Ездры 8:81-82).
> «…введёт тебя (еврейский народ) бог твой, в ту землю, которую Он клялся… дать тебе с большими и хорошими городами, которых ты не строил, и с домами, наполненными всяким добром, которых ты не наполнял, и с колодезями, высеченными из камня, которых ты не высекал, с виноградниками и маслинами, которых ты не садил, и будешь есть и насыщаться» (Второзаконие 6:10-11).
> «Вы (евреи) овладеете народами, которые больше и сильнее вас; всякое место, на которое ступит нога ваша, будет ваше; никто не устоит против вас» (Второзаконие 11:23-25).
> «…и ты будешь давать взаймы многим народам, а сам не будешь брать взаймы; и господствовать будешь над многими народами, а они над тобой не будут господствовать» (Второзаконие 15:6).
> Не ешьте никакой мертвечины; иноземцу, который случится в жилищах твоих, отдай ее, он пусть ест ее, или продай ему, ибо ты народ святой у Господа, Бога твоего».
> 
> ...


 Уважаемый Yrok25 , Видно что с Библией вы знакомы не по наслышке и это вызывает определённое уважение.
 1. На счёт 2 и3 Ездры : это т.н. апокрифические книги(т.е. не вошедшие в Библейский канон) и многие обоснованно не считают их вдохновлёнными Богом. При внимательном их исследовании можно найти не соответствия и прямые противоречия с Библией.
2. На правах Творца и Создателя Бог оставил за собой право по необходимости очищать Землю или отдельную местность от зла и нечестия. Так было во время потопа : от зла и насилия была очищена вся земля. Во времена древнего Израиля тот же принцип сохранился , в это время моральное разложение амореев(под словом «Аморреи» здесь подразумеваются все народы, населявшие Ханаан ) достигло небывалых масштабов. Ханаан стал местом, где процветало идолопоклонство, кровопролитие и мерзкие сексуальные извращения (Исход 23:24; 34:12,*13; Числа 33:52). Жители той земли даже сжигали собственных детей, принося их в жертву своим богам.  Однако Иегова ( согласно Библии это имя Бога) не стал уничтожать всех без разбора. Жители Ханаана с правильным настроем сердца, такие, как Раав и гаваонитяне, избежали уничтожения (Иисус Навин 6:25; 9:3—27). В данном случае израильский народ выступил в роли инструмента с помощью которого Бог искоренил нечестие. 
 В «Библейском справочнике» Генри Геллея говорится о том, что археологи нашли в Мегиддо руины храма, посвященного богине Астарте, жене Ваала. Автор пишет: «Лишь в нескольких шагах от этого места было кладбище, где найдены в кувшинах останки детей, приносимых в жертву... Жрецы Ваала и Астарты были официальными убийцами маленьких детей». «Другой ужасный обычай назывался „жертвоприношением на основания“. Когда заканчивалась постройка нового дома, то в жертву Ваалу приносился младенец, тело которого позже замуровывалось в стену...»
 Геллей рассказывает: «Поклонение Ваалу, Астарте и другим хананейским божествам сопровождалось при самых низких и греховных оргиях и храмы эти были притонами всякой мерзости. Хананеяне своими неморальными обычаями проводили свои религиозные богослужения... и приносили первородных младенцев в жертву этим божествам. Из этого видно, что большая часть Палестины представляла из себя Содом и Гоморру в большом национальном масштабе. Имела ли право такая мерзкая и низкая культура на существование?  Многие археологи, ведущие раскопки в Ханаане, удивляются тому, что Бог не уничтожил этот народ гораздо раньше». (Сравните 3*Царств 21:25,*26.)
3. Мертвечина( умершее животное с которого не выпущена кровь) для того времени была обычным в употреблении в пищу. Исключение составлял израильский народ , имевший закон воздерживаться от крови.
4. То что кажется призывом к убийствам и насилию было руководством только в отношении хананеев , но в целом моисеев закон обучал милосердию и любви.Левит 19:10 "*Не собирай остатки в своём винограднике и не подбирай упавшие в винограднике ягоды. Оставь их для несчастного и для пришельца" 19:18 "Не мсти и не затаивай злобы на сыновей твоего народа. Люби своего ближнего, как самого себя"

----------


## Yrok25

Пошла демагогия - часть библии противоречит библии потому что позднее ответвление христианства решило что ту часть не надо читать расеянам , но при этом оно признает 2 основных писания .

 Бог Иегова разрешает своему "избранному" народу истреблять другие народы, порабощать , захватывать собственность других народов , детей там о камень разбивать и т.д.   .... и дает наставления как это лучше осуществлять : истреблять всех кроме девственниц , использовать яды , давать под процент и многие другие замечательные вещи ..... , также описываются веселые истории в кругу "избранного" народа где где с главными персонажами "пророками" случаются : садомия , инцест , садамийский инцест , убийства с особой жестокостью и хрен знает что еще - все это нормально бога Иегову это не смущает .
  А на фоне всего этого некое ответвление христианства заявляет пастве : "это не считается потому что мы решили что это апокрифы и вам это ни надо " , учат быть терпилами и подставлять щёки , всегда выступали против науки и исследований в любом направлении .
 Что до ритуальных убийств детей и народов которые подвергались истреблению , тот все еще веселей и отчасти является ответом на вопрос : почему  ответвление христианства не любит распространятся о содержании своих "апокрифов" ?

----------


## УбивицаСуицидников

А может не стоит тут спорить о религии? У каждого своя вера и переманивать строками на свою сторону не стоит. У каждой религии свое мнение на счет жизни. Не стоит фанатизировать.

----------


## Unity

Да. Стоит установить Истину - как криминалисты. Никаких домыслов, просто факты, шаг за шагом, или аз не прав? Есть ли смысл во что-то верить, верить на слово, кой-то древней книжке? Вы ж не верите томику фантастики или же роману, первому попавшемуся?
Всё, что взывает к вере - Зло, имо...

----------


## Ben

> или аз не прав?


 "Азы" и иже с ними никогда не правы. ))

----------


## Ben

> а смысл жизни заключается в том, чтобы в любой ситуации оставаться ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ, потому что нет НИЧЕГО в мире положительного или отрицательного, есть только ваше отношение к этому...


 отношение может быть предвзятым... навязанным кем-то... а человек думает что это его.

----------


## ИСА

> "Азы" и иже с ними никогда не правы. ))


 С чего ты взял? Подобные утверждения следует доказывать. Иначе это так, поболтать да зацепить собеседника...

----------


## Ben

> С чего ты взял? Подобные утверждения следует доказывать. Иначе это так, поболтать да зацепить собеседника...


 Заметил что все Азы поголовно считают себя тварцами. Ты не такой?
Иначе зачем им боятся своего "я" и подменять его на что-то чужеродное для них?

----------


## ИСА

ээээ... ты меня ни с кем не путаешь, а? Я вообще-то женского полу, и я своё я как-то пока не подменяла ни на что. А впрочем, тебе наверное, с облаков плохо видно, да и мало что что сквозь них разглядишь-то.
глючит, да?

----------


## Ben

ИСА, я забыл что ты женского пола... издалека не разглядел мелкие подробности твоего организма, извини. ))
Это относилось к тем кто себя Азом называет... Просто я с ними познакомился недавно поближе - это секта некая... причем считают себя тварцами, но при этом упрямо отрицают что ходят в туалет. ))

----------


## Yrok25

что за Азы ?

----------


## Ben

У Викторыча спроси он тоже Аз и Unity тоже так себя кличет.
Бред какой-то несут про божка-медузу и себя непонятно кем возомнили...

----------


## ИСА

АААфигеть! 
Бен, скорей спускайся из лап облакоффф куда-нить в менее глючное место. 
Неужели ты познакомился с Юнити ближе, чем я? Ни разу не слышала, чтоб он себя творцом называл...

----------


## ИСА

В принадлежности к сектам тоже незамечен... насчёт Викторыча точно не знаю, но глубоко уверена, что тоже... 
Про туалет писать как-то неприлично даже...

----------


## Ben

ИСА, они скрываются, ты спроси и увидишь.
два вопроса творец ли он и ходит ли в туалет.
ты увидишь как они сильно замнутся и ничего не ответят членораздельное.
просто тему снесли на их форуме там это хорошо было видно.
я просто вычислил где их зомбопрограмма дает сбой и так и оказалось у всех там, а эти тоже из их компании.

----------


## ИСА

С ума сойти. Я спрошу. А ты это с облаков увидел в свете?

----------


## Ben

я там на форуме их был... разбирался откуда у них зобежка... ну и постепенно поток все раскрыл...
один только из них смог на вопрос ответить с туалетом, но это сил ему потребовалось огромных и он освободился... ну и я ему помогал тоже немного с энергией так как сам бы он не справился скорее всего...
читай в моей теме я объяснил как это устроено...

----------


## ИСА

Погоди, на каком их форуме? 
И что тебе раскрыл ещё поток? Меня впринципе интересует, что он тебе о людях открывает. Ну вот о Юнити и Викторыче, например. Или обо мне.

----------


## Kirin

Аахаххахаха,супер,супер. Мне тоже бы ссылку на тот форум,где такая зомбежка идет.

----------


## Ben

форум путь одиссея - в гугле есть сразу...
а тему они снесли где я там у них всех вопрос с туалетом распрашивал... и смех и грех...
чего только они там не вытворяли когда об ответе на вопрос о хождении в туалет размышляли...
если со стороны смотреть, не понимая что люди замбированы и ответить реально не могут на этот вопрос как не тужатся, то очень смешно всё это выглядело... и им тоже кстати некоторым, кто это понял умом, но все равно ничего с собой поделать не мог ибо энергия их блокирована и мысли силы не имеют что-то предпринять чтобы освободится от этой проги...
можно и сейчас зарегится там и пораспрашивать всех местных форумчан - тот же эффект будет... хотя забанят очень скоро чтобы людей не баламутили с коварными и замудреными туалетными вопросами.))

----------


## Kirin

Да уж я погуглил. Очередное долбославское порождение. Даже не знаю, почему ты там не прижился. По уровню бредовости мысли вы примерно равны. Но долбославы, видимо, не слишком любят конкуренцию. Смотри - ка, у них там самый главный ящерковед даже книгу выпустил. Может тебе тоже? А то отстаешь. Пусть весь мир узнает как надо правильно светлую энергию добывать.

----------


## Yrok25

> Да уж я погуглил. Очередное долбославское порождение. Даже не знаю, почему ты там не прижился. По уровню бредовости мысли вы примерно равны. Но долбославы, видимо, не слишком любят конкуренцию. Смотри - ка, у них там самый главный ящерковед даже книгу выпустил. Может тебе тоже? А то отстаешь. Пусть весь мир узнает как надо правильно светлую энергию добывать.


  а я мельком проглядел .. , там у них и ящеры и арахниды и чужие и хрен знает что еще ... , типа соривнования на лучшее сочинение в детском саду ...
 что за книжка ?

----------


## Kirin

Путь Одиссея, далеко ходить не стали. 
Ящерки, арахниды, пони... XD Захватят мир! Вернее уже захватили и поработили человечество.  
Викторыч удалил свой пост, так что я не успел ответить.  В целом,это ведисты, насколько я понял. Но так как с долбославами, по сути, это люди одного поля... то разницы никакой) Осталось там найти Трехлебова с Левашовым и повеселиться, напустив шактистов.

----------


## Kirin

Хотя там вообще адский винегрет.

----------


## Yrok25

какую книгу выпустил ящерковед ?

----------


## Викторыч

> Викторыч удалил свой пост, так что я не успел ответить.


 Не Викторыч удалил, а Улис. Он же админ. И удалил всю нашу дискуссию. Я понял что общаюсь с кем то с этого форума там, но не знал с кем. Но тебя видно Кирин слегка зомбануло так как точку зрения Улиса отстаивал по поводу ящерок. Модер так и сечёт как бы я там ещё чего не отмочил, а зихеров у меня там хватает. Ты до конца не въезжаешь в чём там вообще смысл. Но заверю тебя что так называемые долбославы с этим ресурсом не то что в противоречии, а даже враждебны. И на то есть веские основания.

----------


## Kirin

> Yrok25
> 
>  какую книгу выпустил ящерковед ?


 http://konzeptual.ru/products/put-odisseya

Я говорю не про пост на том форуме, а на этом. Ты вроде еще вчера тут писал. Хотя я мог перепутать темы, Бена так много,что я уже путаюсь. На том форуме я даже и не искал. Я прочитал аннотацию к книге. Посмотрел на содержание тем. Снова почитал про унылый загон про телегонию и т.п. Понял, что все это одного поля ягоды и закрыл. 
Я не зомбанулся) Мне вообще плевать, но почитать рассуждения весело.

----------


## Kirin

Ладно,ок. Будем считать, что это ведисты. Я лично не видел там дискус долбославов, так что не берусь утверждать.

----------


## Викторыч

> Я прочитал аннотацию к книге.


 Там суть в том что Одиссей странствовал по времени путём воплощений тем самым совершенствовался. Всё это конечно полезно для расширения кругозора, особенно на этом ресурсе. ))) Но, по идеологии автора выходит что Атма как он величает Собь когда то зарождается и следуя логике умирает. Что противоречит ведическому мировоззрению и одна из причин разногласий с инакомыслящими.



> Будем считать, что это ведисты.


 Это даже не ведисты. Хотя Улис что то брал из Веды. Создаётся некая секта на постхристианском пространстве. Конечно же он со всей дури топит монотеистические религии (тоже полезно) зная что таковые уйдут в прошлое для утверждения своего учения. Но сведущие люди легко нароют косяков и ему не чем крыть. Такие уже у него блокировались и моя кандидатура на подъходе.

----------


## Kirin

> Там суть в том что Одиссей странствовал по времени путём воплощений тем самым совершенствовался. Всё это конечно полезно для расширения кругозора, особенно на этом ресурсе. )))


 Ну это понятно даже из этого:



> Расшифровка подлинного эзотерического смысла «Одиссеи» Гомера. Гомер закодировал в путешествии Одиссея странствие Души по мирам, с подробным описанием всех ловушек и опасностей, которые подстерегают Душу в этих странствиях. Вы не поверите, но Гомер даже знал структуру и функции ДНК! Расшифровка эзотерического смысла Сказок А.С. Пушкина. Пушкин в своих сказках описал все древние цивилизации – Арктиду, Атлантиду, Пацифиду, Хиттиду и Азиатиду. Это Русская Книга Вечной Жизни. Пантеистическое толкование системы Арканов ТАРО.


 А в остальном, можно назваться как угодно, смысл не изменится. Темы поднимаются очень близкие к ведистам.

----------


## Yrok25

> http://konzeptual.ru/products/put-odisseya
> 
> Я говорю не про пост на том форуме, а на этом. Ты вроде еще вчера тут писал. Хотя я мог перепутать темы, Бена так много,что я уже путаюсь. На том форуме я даже и не искал. Я прочитал аннотацию к книге. Посмотрел на содержание тем. Снова почитал про унылый загон про телегонию и т.п. Понял, что все это одного поля ягоды и закрыл. 
> Я не зомбанулся) Мне вообще плевать, но почитать рассуждения весело.


 ну в телегонию не нада загоняться она просто есть и всё , заводчики породистых зверюшек принимают её в расчет официально уже лет как 200

а вот книжка похоже адовая , чего например стоит :



> "Сказка о мертвой царевне и семи богатырях"- это сказка о прародине всех арийских народов- Арктиде- Гиперборее. Вы узнаете о своих действительных корнях, о том как прекрасна была жизнь в древней Светлой Матриархальной Арктиде. И о том, что произошло в дальнейшем- как и почему стараниями Черных Волхвов человечество было отдано в рабство древней хищной цивилизации Арахноидов, и вы наконец узнаете, что на самом деле есть Бог Отец!


  :Wink:

----------


## Викторыч

> это сказка о прародине всех арийских народов- Арктиде- Гиперборее. Вы узнаете о своих действительных корнях, о том как прекрасна была жизнь в древней Светлой Матриархальной Арктиде.


 Скрупулёзно подмечено. Один из моментов провоцирующий враждебность. Те кто шарят в той древнейшей истории возмущены что Улис в качестве предков подменил асуров на чёрных арктидцев и гиперборейцев. Есть и компромат на эту шнягу. http://www.proza.ru/2012/04/29/172

----------


## Yrok25

> Скрупулёзно подмечено. Один из моментов провоцирующий враждебность. Те кто шарят в той древнейшей истории возмущены что Улис в качестве предков подменил асуров на чёрных арктидцев и гиперборейцев. Есть и компромат на эту шнягу. http://www.proza.ru/2012/04/29/172


  шняга уже в матриархате в арийских народах и в Арахноидах )

----------


## Викторыч

> шняга уже в матриархате в арийских народах и в Арахноидах )


 Ну хотя у него и написано на заглавной странице сайта что это всего лишь версия, а так косяков не меряно. Даже с ящерками, что меня и взбесило когда все мои посты с дискуссией снёс, сам то не стал ввязываться, понимая что посыпется. Арахнид он тупо под Кали-югу подогнал.

----------


## Kirin

> ну в телегонию не нада загоняться она просто есть и всё , заводчики породистых зверюшек принимают её в расчет официально уже лет как 200


 Телегония - антинаучная чушь, как и все, что написано на этом сайте и в книге. Любой человек, разбирающийся в генетике подтвердит это. Потому что знает о существовании в генотипическом проявлении архаизмов, или, например, гена-ингибитора (проследите на примере кур). И все вот эти унылые примеры про собак и лошадей уже давно разобраны и описаны, хорошо доказывают, что никакой телегонии не существуют. Иногда люди тоже рождаются с архаизмами, ну типа хвоста, допустим...небольшого. Это что, доказывает, что первым мужчиной матери была макака? =\ Ну если это явление имеет под собой хоть какую-то объективную основу, то мне было бы дико охота послушать. (Всякие там энергии на ментальном плане не в счет.)

----------


## Yrok25

> Телегония - антинаучная чушь, как и все, что написано на этом сайте и в книге. Любой человек, разбирающийся в генетике подтвердит это. Потому что знает о существовании в генотипическом проявлении архаизмов, или, например, гена-ингибитора (проследите на примере кур). И все вот эти унылые примеры про собак и лошадей уже давно разобраны и описаны, хорошо доказывают, что никакой телегонии не существуют. Иногда люди тоже рождаются с архаизмами, ну типа хвоста, допустим...небольшого. Это что, доказывает, что первым мужчиной матери была макака? =\ Ну если это явление имеет под собой хоть какую-то объективную основу, то мне было бы дико охота послушать. (Всякие там энергии на ментальном плане не в счет.)


 какие еще энергии на ментальном уровне ?
где примеры про собак и лошадей разобраны  ?

----------


## Kirin

Ну в книге "Путь Одиссея", на форуме был как раз пример про кобыл и зебр - типичнейший пример. И упоминание, что собаководы всегда знали о телегонии. Хотя объясняется это элементарно.

----------


## Викторыч

Вот для справок  http://ulis.liveforums.ru/viewtopic.php?id=451&p=2

----------


## Yrok25

> Ну в книге "Путь Одиссея", на форуме был как раз пример про кобыл и зебр - типичнейший пример. И упоминание, что собаководы всегда знали о телегонии. Хотя объясняется это элементарно.


 если бы в книжке вместе с остальным бредом написали что земля имеет форму шара по тому что автор узнал это ментально соединившись с эгрегором - этот факт тоже бы стал антинаучным ?
  и если углубится в тему волновой генетики то электромагнитное поле тоже нужно признать антинаучным

----------


## Kirin

> если бы в книжке вместе с остальным бредом написали что земля имеет форму шара по тому что автор узнал это ментально соединившись с эгрегором - этот факт тоже бы стал антинаучным ?


 Бред. Да, если бы никаких других доказательств, кроме как со слов автора, ментально соединившегося с эгрегором не было. Как в случае с телегонией. У меня нет даже малейшего представления каким таким образом, помимо как 


> от первого мужчины и его спермы на тонких планах остаются отпечатки на всех этих яйцеклетках сразу.


 , происходит процесс появления генов предыдущего партнера у потомства от нынешнего. Ни одного опыта, демонстрации, модели... Одни рассказы про тонкие планы и другую муть. Зато есть многократно доказанные опытным путем механизмы передачи генотипа потомству. Которые прекрасненько объясняют весь механизм появления потомства того или иного типа.  Почему собаководы рассказывают такие байки? Да это же шикарный профит. Достаточно сучку один первый раз скрестить с породистым кобелем, а потом пусть гуляет где хочет с любым подзаборным дворнягой. Случка с породистым кобелем то денег стоит. Зато потом можно идиотикам - покупателям втюхивать щенков, заверяя об их породистости, подкрепляя законами телегонии, мол первый то породистый был, значит все ок. Отличная схема.



> и если углубится в тему волновой генетики то электромагнитное поле тоже нужно признать антинаучным


 Волновой геном - хилая и спорная теория. Если ее принимать во внимание вместе с телегонией, то можно и не такое напридумывать))) Но существование электромагнитного поля доказывается элементарным опытом по физике, а вот эта теория нет. Так что не знаю зачем это вообще связывать.

----------


## natata

> Ну в книге "Путь Одиссея", на форуме был как раз пример про кобыл и зебр - типичнейший пример. И упоминание, что собаководы всегда знали о телегонии. Хотя объясняется это элементарно.


 Википедия в помощь: Экспериментальная проверка

Попытки воспроизвести результат Мортона в опытах селекционеров Кассара Юарта (англ. James Cossar Ewart) (1889),[9][10] а также И. И. Иванова в заповеднике Аскания-Нова, скрещивавших кобыл с зебрами, не подтвердили существование телегонии.[11][12][13] В результате многолетних наблюдений за собаками (Ланга) и за голубями (Белль), проведённых в конце XIX века, также не удалось обнаружить никаких подтверждений существования телегонии.[14]

----------


## Kirin

> Википедия в помощь: Экспериментальная проверка
> 
> Попытки воспроизвести результат Мортона в опытах селекционеров Кассара Юарта (англ. James Cossar Ewart) (1889),[9][10] а также И. И. Иванова в заповеднике Аскания-Нова, скрещивавших кобыл с зебрами, не подтвердили существование телегонии.[11][12][13] В результате многолетних наблюдений за собаками (Ланга) и за голубями (Белль), проведённых в конце XIX века, также не удалось обнаружить никаких подтверждений существования телегонии.[14]


 И?) Я то об этом знаю.



> Для проверки гипотезы о телегонии селекционером К. Юартом в 1889 году был поставлен специальный опыт. От 8 чистопородных кобыл и жеребца зебры было получено 13 гибридов-зеброидов. После этого тех же кобыл спаривали с жеребцами своей породы, от которых они принесли 18 жеребят. Ни один из жеребят не имел никаких зеброидных признаков. Другими словами, явление телегонии не получило доказательств. Подобные же результаты были получены в опытах русского учёного, основоположника метода искусственного осеменения И. И. Иванова, проведенных в Аскания-Нова, по скрещиванию кобыл с зебрами. Надо сказать, что одновременно накапливающийся селекционный материал свидетельствовал и о другом: некоторые лошади, никогда не встречавшиеся с зебрами, могут давать жеребят с характерной зеброидной полосатостью ног. Таким образом, появление указанного признака могло быть интерпретировано как явление атавизма, никак не связанное с предыдущими спариваниями.

----------


## natata

прочитала так,будто ты эту теорию ссылкой на Одисея доказываешь и только сейчас выше заглянула. я тоже считаю что это чушь, поэтому не стала читать всё,

----------


## Kirin

Нет. В этой книге приводится пример с зебрами, как якобы показательный пример телегонева. Но на самом деле, он 10 раз опровергнут. Так что телегония, как и теория волнового генома по сути является антинаучными. Мне дико интересно послушать от фанатов теории телегонии о механизме передачи генов. Исключая эгрегор и тонкие планы. Чистая биология. Тут то они и запнутся. И опять начнут гнать оккультную фигню.

----------


## Yrok25

М,да  .. , погуглил .. , думал там про что то реально осязаемое речь идет, а на деле цитаты из статьи некого М. М. АСЛАНЯна(тупость которой не видна только для того кто об этом в первый раз узнает)  и еще с Лукмора ))  
  а когда вылазиют косяки придумали говорить что это "явление аттавизма" - т.е все произошли из рыбы выползшей на заемлю и т.д.  , например: радился негр - аттавизм(все были неграми) , у алкашей родился урод с заячьей губой - аттавизм (все были зайцами) , родился без рук без ног - опять аттавизм (наверно отссылка к рыбам) , в Чернобыле атавизмы повсюду были первое время

Волновой геном не теория , т.к был подтвержден многочисленными опытами в Японии , США , России

----------


## Unity

> Там суть в том что Одиссей странствовал по времени путём воплощений тем самым совершенствовался. Всё это конечно полезно для расширения кругозора, особенно на этом ресурсе. ))) Но, по идеологии автора выходит что Атма как он величает Собь когда то зарождается и следуя логике умирает. Что противоречит ведическому мировоззрению и одна из причин разногласий с инакомыслящими.
> 
> Это даже не ведисты. Хотя Улис что то брал из Веды. Создаётся некая секта на постхристианском пространстве. Конечно же он со всей дури топит монотеистические религии (тоже полезно) зная что таковые уйдут в прошлое для утверждения своего учения. Но сведущие люди легко нароют косяков и ему не чем крыть. Такие уже у него блокировались и моя кандидатура на подъходе.


 А Вас никогда не посещала мысль, что _все мы_, все сущие люди вообще, - странствуем по «времени», периодически изменяя облик, тело, «Родины» – и даже _миры_ – в лучшем духе индуизма, бон? Вам никогда не _казалось_, что в действительности _все без исключения_ «религии» разными словами и на разных языках _повествуют об одном_, – ну и всяческие «мистические опыты» разных обывателей во все времена _только подтверждают_ это? Вам никогда не мыслилось, что, метафорически, единый «…Одиссей» _живёт в каждом_ из нас, лицезрит чрез «наши» глаза, действуя «нашими» руками, созидая мир Свой? Вам никогда не казалось, что _инструмент_ нужен лишь пока идёт _работа_, – а впоследствии его стоит просто отложить, оставить?..
P.S. Полагаю, мудрее было бы следовать не логике, но _тому, что есть_, – постигая оное на своём личном опыте – и уже на основе _этих_ знаний строя «логику» – а не просто на словах всех тех, «открытья» коих не в силах проверить наглядным опытом... 

Искатели Истины завсегда копали... Многие соблазнялись «готовыми ответами» и «открытиями», сделанными «для них» иными...  
Секты также были ведь всегда, – и всегда найдутся те, коим хочется быть Лидером – и кто ради _этого_ сочинит любую сказку и любую ложь, – только бы _заполучить власть_ над теми, что, надеясь на «кусочек» «…Древних и сакральных ТАЙНЫХ знаний», с радостью станут их «последователями»... 

Искать стоит САМИМ НАМ... Да, взирая на достигнутое нашими _предшественниками_, – но не веря слепо этому.

Истина... В дыхании Её, – аромат цветов – и уста Её, – нектарно-сладки... 
Истина, – словно _слово_ только, символ, комплекс звуков... маленькое «указание» на _То_, что слов превыше – и постигнуто быть может только лишь на своём опыте, – безо мудрых книжек и всеведущих учителей, мастеров-наставников...

----------


## Викторыч

> А Вас никогда не посещала мысль, что все мы, все сущие люди вообще, - странствуем по «времени»,


 А не надо переводить в это русло. Странствуем то странствуем да только Улис утверждает что всё не вечно. Что Атма как он Собь величает когда то зарождается а значит и заканчивается. Что якобы арахниды эту самую Атму полностью сжирают и только следуя за ним можно избежать такой участи. Хотя из инфы типа "разговор с сетхом" отбирается только накопленная энергия болезненным процессом. Правильно автор компромата написал что "Аз" могут не все употреблять. Для меня это например осознание вечности. И полностью значится "Аз Есмь", то есть ты вечен. Пусть сначала вне тела при жизни побывает потом что то там утверждает. Хотя такое для него не выгодно. Паству то тогда чем запугивать.

----------


## Kirin

> М,да .. , погуглил .. , думал там про что то реально осязаемое речь идет, а на деле цитаты из статьи некого М. М. АСЛАНЯна(тупость которой не видна только для того кто об этом в первый раз узнает) и еще с Лукмора ))


   -_\\
О,ну я так и знал, что сейчас начнется... Из Лурки не показатель. Этот нам не указ, тот не авторитет. Я особо далеко ходить не стал. Смысл? Вам же все равно все не указ. Это надо быть каким-то оккультным ололошей, типа Левашова, чтобы поверили. Я честно говоря, вообще не понимаю, как люди проходившие элементарно курс биологии в школе могут вестись на такую фигню. Ах да... в школе врут, наука врет, все дело в тонких планах...Окей,тебе станет легче, если я сошлюсь на кого-то другого? 



> а когда вылазиют косяки придумали говорить что это "явление аттавизма" - т.е все произошли из рыбы выползшей на заемлю и т.д. , например: радился негр - аттавизм(все были неграми) , у алкашей родился урод с заячьей губой - аттавизм (все были зайцами) , родился без рук без ног - опять аттавизм (наверно отссылка к рыбам) , в Чернобыле атавизмы повсюду были первое время


 Нет, ну что ты! Это именно потому, что первым мужчиной женщины была рыба, макака или заяц! =\ Негр легко может родиться. И это даже не является атавизмом. Если, допустим, женщина родила от негра негритенка, мулата, то (грубо говоря) у него половина генов негритянские, он женился на белой и у них родились дети, которые уже на четверть негры, они в свою очередь тоже...и пошло поехало. Но процент генов остается. И он может однажды вылезти,если в генотипе матери тоже содержится н-ое количество негритянских генов.   Что касается Чернобыля, то простите, это не атавизм. И уж тем более, к телегонии не имеет никакого отношения. Или это что? Потеря связи с космосом? Или как там написано на этом сайте...если женщина бреет растительность, то рискует потерять связь с Землей и родить тварь? В Чернобыле наверное все бритые ходили. Просто существуют различные хромосомные поломки аберрации, инверсии, дупликации... В следствие длительного облучения. Я сам с этим сталкивался. Так каким же образом генетический материал от старых партнеров попадает в яцеклетку? Да еще и остается жизнеспособным.  Пожалуйста, жду объяснений этого феноменального механизма. Только без всяких тонких планов, биополей и другой мишуры. Только генетика, только хардкор.

----------


## Yrok25

Kirin
сам себе пытаешься что то доказать ? ну чтож лукмор в помощь))
 про рыб был сарказм , по отношению к аналогии , когда повреждения днк в результате радиации , алкоголя и др. очевидных факторов  - можно обозвать тоже дарвинстким атавизмом , нормальным таким явлением , толерантным))
  Про космос , тонкие планы и биополя - это не ко мне)) это к лукмору наверно))

Про волновой геном на лукморе нету нечего ?

Асланяны последнее время увлечены переписыванием истории , особенно реальные события ВОВ не дают им покоя по ночам ,да и первой войны тоже, что они уже и в генетику полезли было открытием))

----------


## Unity

> А не надо переводить в это русло. Странствуем то странствуем да только Улис утверждает что всё не вечно. Что Атма как он Собь величает когда то зарождается а значит и заканчивается. Что якобы арахниды эту самую Атму полностью сжирают и только следуя за ним можно избежать такой участи. Хотя из инфы типа "разговор с сетхом" отбирается только накопленная энергия болезненным процессом. Правильно автор компромата написал что "Аз" могут не все употреблять. Для меня это например осознание вечности. И полностью значится "Аз Есмь", то есть ты вечен. Пусть сначала вне тела при жизни побывает потом что то там утверждает. Хотя такое для него не выгодно. Паству то тогда чем запугивать.


 Совершенно верно... Банальная попытка манипуляции сознанием, основанная лишь на страхе, эксплуатации инстинкта «…Выжить»... Только «арахнид», – САМ ОН – и «сожрать» чьи-то души, – силится он сам. «Монстров» нет, единственное чудовище в всём этом «движении», – лишь он. Жаль, что в последнее время на Земле развелось так много этой погани... Игроков человеческим сознанием, манипуляторов нашими снами... Опаснейшие знания, – пущены _во зло_... 
Обидно. Стоит таких истреблять... Ну-у-у, или пытаться «вылечить», – если это всё ещё возможно, при такой стадии _заболевания_...

----------


## Kirin

Ой,ну все. Зацепились за единственный аргумент. Что тебя по волновому геному интересует? Еще раз повторяю, теория довольно хилая, очень много теории, но на практике она не подтверждалась. Суть ее в том, что ген дублируется не только на физическом уровне, но и вроде как в виде информации, т.е. передается информация не только генетически, но и в виде волны. Какой волны, хрен его знает. Каким образом волна фиксируется? Тоже не ясно. Торсионные поля, окей. Давай тогда и о физике торсионных полей. 

 Не знаю, я не искал на лукморе об этом. Ровно как и по телегонии, просто попалось.

Еще раз спрашиваю, доказательства телегонии. Процесс передачи генов. Ах да....волновой геном....



> про рыб был сарказм , по отношению к аналогии , когда повреждения днк в результате радиации , алкоголя и др. очевидных факторов - можно обозвать тоже дарвинстким атавизмом , нормальным таким явлением , толерантным))


 Что за бред, причем тут толерантность?  Повреждение ДНК -это повреждения ДНК, атавизм - это атавизм. Повреждения могут быть вызваны благодаря влиянию внешних факторов. Атавизм - это проявление фенотипических признаков, свойственных предкам, генетические аномалии тут совсем не причем. 



> Асланяны последнее время увлечены переписыванием истории , особенно реальные события ВОВ не дают им покоя по ночам ,да и первой войны тоже, что они уже и в генетику полезли было открытием))


 Пахнуло националистическим душком. 

P.S. Я не сам себе доказываю. Я просто холиварю, меня это развлекает, а ты ведешься. Но если ты так и не объяснишь мне, исключая мифические термины возможность такого явления как телегония, я спор закончу. Это все равно бессмысленно.

----------


## Yrok25

> Что тебя по волновому геному интересует?


  кроме твоих фантазий прафэсор  ?  нуу ... меня ничего не интересует, т.к я ознакомился с результатами экспериментов в США , Японии и Росии проведенных над животными .



> Еще раз повторяю, теория довольно хилая, очень много теории, но на практике она не подтверждалась. Суть ее в том, что ген дублируется не только на физическом уровне, но и вроде как в виде информации, т.е. передается информация не только генетически, но и в виде волны. Какой волны, хрен его знает. Каким образом волна фиксируется? Тоже не ясно.


   А теперь открывай свой любимый гугл и давай ручками .... , сегодня мне это за тебя делать уже лень ..



> Еще раз спрашиваю, доказательства телегонии. Процесс передачи генов. Ах да....волновой геном....


 наконец то ! , как долго я тебя личил  :Big Grin: 



> Пахнуло националистическим душком.


  что правда ?) хм... , интересно в какую сторону ...



> P.S. Я не сам себе доказываю.


  повторяй 10 раз перед сном  :Smile: 



> Я просто холиварю, меня это развлекает, а ты ведешься.


  да я знаю , это довольно типично выражается в словесном поносе и отсутствием интереса к мат части , проходили .

----------


## Kirin

> кроме твоих фантазий прафэсор ? нуу ... меня ничего не интересует, т.к я ознакомился с результатами экспериментов в США , Японии и Росии проведенных над животными .


 О, интересно где же ты с ними ознакомился? Наверное лично проводил. Окей, давай источник, тоже ознакомлюсь. Не знаю, стоит ли тебе говорить, что я сталкивался с этим непосредственно. 



> А теперь открывай свой любимый гугл и давай ручками .... , сегодня мне это за тебя делать уже лень ..


 Ясно, слив защитан. Отмазка принята. 



> что правда ?) хм... , интересно в какую сторону ...


 В сторону национализма, ок?


И так, доказательств нет. Не ссылки на те прекрасные эксперименты, чтобы их можно было разобрать и чтобы я, о убогий, просветился. Не кем они были описаны. Где ты их нашел? А, в том же гугле. Умничка. Один высер. И отмазы вроде "сам ищи" 

Я просто удивляюсь какое большое количество людей здесь верят в околонаучный бред и оккультную фигню. Готовы проглотить все. Ящерки, арахниды, телегония, мифические энергетические поля....Может вам Бену поверить? Он искренне считает, что управляет светлой энергией. Чем он хуже всего этого бреда? Разве что не писал научных работ и не проводил экспериментов. Ну еще не вечер. Если будет результат, скажет, что это благодаря светлой энергии. А что за энергия некому не известно, физику явления объяснять не надо, люди и так проглотят.

----------


## Yrok25

> И так, доказательств нет. Не ссылки на те прекрасные эксперименты, чтобы их можно было разобрать и чтобы я, о убогий, просветился. Не кем они были описаны. Где ты их нашел? А, в том же гугле. Умничка. Один высер. И отмазы вроде "сам ищи"


   у ти тю ! не умеешь тролить не бирись ,   сам своим говном растираешься пупсег  :Big Grin: 

ну а теперь к теме  :  надо сказать что я благодарен тебе за то что спровоцировал поискать еще информации , т.к меня интересовали многие детали по этому поводу .. но искать раньше была лень , теперь будет что почитать  :Smile: 
http://svitk.ru/004_book_book/1b/46_...heskiy_kod.php


[1] Гурвич А. Г. Теория биологического поля. М.,1944.С. 28.

[2] Там же.С.29.

[3] Любищев А.А. О природе наследственных факторов. Пермь, 1925. С.119.

[4] Любищев А.А. О природе наследственных факторов. Пермь, 1925. С.120.

[5] Беклемишев В.Н. Методология систематики. М., 1994. С.128.

[6]Альбертс Б., Брей Д., Льюис Дж., Рэфф М., Робертс К., Уотсон Дж. Молекулярная биология клетки. М., 1994. т.I.С.490.

[7] Успехи физических наук.М., 1964. вып.1. т. LXXXII. с.133 -160.

[8] Основания христианской культуры. СПб., 1995. с.61.

[9] Goldman E., Rosenberg A.H., Zubay G., Studier F.W. Последовательности повторяющихся редко используемых лейциновых кодонов блокируют трансляцию только тогда, когда они находятся около 5’ конца сообщения в Esherichia Coli. // J.Mol.Biol. 1995. v.245. p.467 - 473.

[10]Мосолов А.Н. Генетический аппарат эукариотов как единая динамическая структура.

В кн.:Успехи современной генетики. М., 1980. вып.9.с.184 -202.

[11] Березин А.А. Анализ принципов формирования и распространения нервных импульсов с позиции теории солитонов в длинных линиях передачи. ВИНИТИ ДЕП. №  6852-в86. 09.09.1986.

[12] Дзян Каньджэн, Биоэлектромагнитное поле - материальный носитель биогенетической информации. // Аура-Z. 1993, №3, с.42-54. Патент №1828665. Способ изменения наследственных признаков биологического объекта и устройство для направленной передачи биологической информации. заявка № 3434801. приоритет изобретения 30.12.1981г., зарегистрировано 13.10.1992г.

[13] Jeffrey H. Chaos game representation of gene structure. // Nucl.Acids Research. 1990.v.18. p.2163-2170.

[14] Аргуэльес Хосе. Фактор майя (майанский фактор). Внетехнологический путь. Киев, 1996.

 с. 271.

[15] Майя - древний  высокоразвитый мексиканский народ, закончивший свое существование к 830 г. новой эры и  создавший исключительно точную календарную систему. Они знали о событиях, которые уходят на 400 миллионов лет в прошлое.

[16] Зубов В.А.,Крайский А.В.,Кузнецова Т.И. О голографической записи нестационарных процессов. // Письма в ЖЭТФ.1971.Т.13.№ 5.С.443-446;Саари П.М. // Изв. АН СССР.1986. т.50. №4. с.751-756.

[17] Будаговский А. В., Евсееева Р. П. Тезисы 2-го Международного симпозиума “Механизмы действия сверхмалых доз”. М., 23-26 мая 1995г. Российская Академия Наук. Научный Совет по проблемам радиобиологии. Радиобиологическое общество. Институт биохимической физики. с. 124-125, 125-126.

[18] Salerno M. // Phys. Rev. A.1991. v. 44. № 8. p. 5292.

[19] Englender et al. // Proc. Natl. Acad. Sci. USA., 1980.v. 77. p. 7222.

[20].Хесин Р.Б. Непостоянство генома. М,1984. с.248.

[21] Fedyanin I.A., Yakushevich L.V. // Stud. Biophys.1984.v.103. p.171.

[22] Отметим также идею Ю.Н. Живлюка, связанную с созданием лазеров на фазовых переходах биомакромолекул (персональное сообщение).

[23] Brenner, Nossal. // Macromolecules.1978. v. 11. № 1.p. 202 -207.

[24] Matsumoto et al. // J. Polymer Sci. B. 1992. v. 30. № 7.p. 779 -783.

[25]. Allison S. A., Sorlie S. S. and. Pecora R. // Macromolecules.1990. v. 23.p. 1110 -1118.

[26]Matsumoto et. al. //J. Polimer Sci.B. 1992. V.30. № 7. P. 779-783.

[27].Шипов Г.И. Теория физического вакуума.М.,1993.

[28] Ke-Hsueh Li. In Recent Advances in BIOPHOTON RESEARCH and its Applications. Eds- Popp F.A., Li K.H and Gu Q. // World Scientific. Singapore-New Jersey-London-Hong Kong. Chapter 5.// Coherent Radiation from DNA Molecules.1992. p.157 -195.

[29] Kapitsa P.L. // Usp.Fiz.Nauk. (in Russian).1951. v.44. p.7.



[30].Frolich H. // Int.J.Quant.Chem. 1968. v.2. p.641.

[31].Pippard A.B. // The Physics of Vibration. Cambridge  University Press. 1983.

[32] Березин А.А., Гладкий K.С. 1988. Деп. ВИНИТИ №904-В88.

[33] Маковский М.М.. Лингвистическая генетика. М.,1992.

[34] Chomsky N. Reflections on Language. N-Y.,1975.

[35] Scherbak V. I. // J. Theor. Biol. 1988.v.132.p.121 -124.

[36] Соломоник А. Семиотика и лингвистика. М., 1995. с .345.

[37] Березин А.А. Физико-математическая модель нейрона на основе явления возврата Ферми-Паста-Улама для разработки принципиально новых элементов памяти большой емкости. //Журнал “Информационные технологии”. М.,1997.

[38] см.,напр., работы Хомского Н. по  универсальным  грамматикам  или  моногр. Маковско-го М.М .“Лингвистическая генетика”. М.,1992.

[39] Серегин В.В.,Кукулиев Р.М. Лазерные гирометры и их применение. М., 1990.

[40]Федоров Б.В., Шереметьев А.Г.,Умников В.Н.Оптические и квантовые гироскопы. 1997. М., С.222.

[41] Tuzinsky J.A., Paul R., Chatterjee R., Sreenivasan S.R. // Phys. Rev. A.General Physics. 1984. v.30. № 5. p.2666 -2675 .

[42] Давыдов А.С. Солитоны в молекулярных системах. Киев.,1984.с. 288..

[43] Frolich H. // Phys. Lett., 1968.v.26A. p.402

Frolich H. // Phys. Lett., 1972.v.29A. p.153 - 154.

Frolich H.// Proc.Natl.Acad.Sci. USA.1975. v.72.p.4211 - 4215

Frolich H.// Neurosci.Res.Programm.Bull. 1977.v.15. p.67 - 72.

----------


## Yrok25

> Я просто удивляюсь какое большое количество людей здесь верят в околонаучный бред и оккультную фигню.


  не по христиански  :Big Grin:

----------


## lexei

> Да. Стоит установить Истину - как криминалисты. Никаких домыслов, просто факты, шаг за шагом, или аз не прав? Есть ли смысл во что-то верить, верить на слово, кой-то древней книжке? Вы ж не верите томику фантастики или же роману, первому попавшемуся?
> Всё, что взывает к вере - Зло, имо...


 Именно так истина и ищется. Настоящая вера строится на твёрдых доказательствах - это одно из главных условий крепкой веры.Вера без доказательств - фанатизм. И так - факты.
1. Библия - самая переводимая ( более 2300 языков) и распространённая книга на Земле.
2. В Библии содержатся сотни пророчеств которые исполнились и исполняются на сегодняшний день.
3. Библия абсолютно точна с исторической точки зрения . "«В Библии я вижу гораздо больше признаков достоверности, чем в каком бы то ни было труде по светской истории» (сэр Исаак Ньютон)
4. Библия точна с научной точки зрения.
5. Советы Библии не устарели за тысячи лет.
6 . В Библии нет противоречий.( готов обсудить любое кажущееся противоречие)
По каждому из этих пунктов можно защитить докторскую и написать много ,очень много фактов.Но сегодня коснусь только одного. Пункт №4
*Какой формы Земля?*
Этот вопрос волновал людей тысячи лет. В древние времена люди в основном считали, что Земля плоская. Вавилоняне, например, верили, что Вселенная — это ящик или комната, в которой Земля служит полом. Ведические жрецы Индии полагали, что Земля плоская и что только одна ее сторона заселена. В одном примитивном племени в Азии считали, что Земля — огромный чайный поднос.
Еще в VI веке до н. э. греческий философ Пифагор выдвинул теорию о том, что Земля должна быть шаром, так как Луна и Солнце шарообразны. Аристотель (IV век до н. э.) позже согласился с ним и объяснил, что шарообразность Земли доказывается лунными затмениями. Земля отбрасывает на Луну изогнутую тень.
Однако представление о плоской Земле (у которой заселена только верхняя сторона) не исчезло полностью. Некоторые не могли признать логичное объяснение, что Земля круглая,— учение об антиподах. Лактанций, христианский апологет IV века н. э., высмеял саму эту идею. Он рассуждал: «Сыщется ль кто столь безумен, который бы поверил, что есть люди, которые ходят вверх ногами? [...] Жита и леса вниз растут? дожди и снеги и грады вверх падают на землю?»
Учение об антиподах ставило некоторых теологов перед дилеммой. Некоторые теории утверждали, что если антиподы существуют, то они не связаны с известной цивилизацией или из-за моря, слишком широкого, чтобы его переплыть, или из-за непроходимого тропического пояса, окружающего экватор. Откуда же могли произойти антиподы? Озадаченные, некоторые теологи предпочитали верить, что антиподов не существует, или же, как считал Лактанций, Земля вообще не может быть шаром!
Тем не менее концепция шарообразной Земли одержала победу и в конце концов получила широкое признание. Но только с наступлением XX века — века космонавтики —  люди смогли полететь достаточно далеко в космос, чтобы увидеть своими глазами, что Земля — это шар.
А какова точка зрения Библии на этот счет? В VIII веке до н.*э., когда было общепризнано, что Земля плоская, за несколько веков до того, как греческие философы выдвинули теорию о том, что Земля, вероятно, имеет форму шара, и за тысячи лет до того, как люди увидели из космоса, что Земля — шар, пророк Исаия с удивительной простотой сказал: «Он есть Тот, Который восседает над кругом земли» (Исаия 40:22). Еврейское слово хуг, переведенное словом «круг», может также означать «шар». В других переводах говорится: «над земным шаром» («Douay Version») и «над круглой землей» («Moffatt»).
Пророк Исаия отверг распространенные мифы о Земле. Вместо этого он записал утверждение, на которое не влияли дальнейшие научные открытия.
*Что поддерживает Землю?*
В древние времена людей ставили в тупик и другие вопросы о космосе: на чем покоится Земля? На чем держатся Солнце, Луна и звезды? Люди не знали закона всемирного тяготения, сформулированного Исааком Ньютоном и опубликованного в 1687 году. Им не было известно, что в пустом пространстве небесные тела, в сущности, ни на чем не подвешены. Поэтому в их объяснениях зачастую предполагалось, что Земля и другие небесные тела поддерживаются материальными объектами или веществами.
Например, по одной древней теории, придуманной, возможно, людьми, жившими на острове, Земля плавает в окружающих ее водах. Индусы представляли, что у Земли есть несколько оснований, которые располагаются друг над другом. Земля покоилась на четырех слонах, слоны стояли на огромной черепахе, черепаха стояла на громадной змее, а свернувшаяся кольцом змея плавала во вселенских водах. Эмпедокл, греческий философ V века до н.*э., считал, что Земля покоится на вихре и что вихрь вызывает движение небесных тел.
Одним из самых влиятельных было мнение Аристотеля. Хотя он разработал теорию о шарообразной Земле, он отрицал, что Земля вообще может висеть в пустом пространстве. В своем трактате «О небе», отрицая представление о том, что Земля покоится на воде, он сказал: «Воде также [как и Земле] не свойственно по природе держаться на весу — она всегда находится на чем-то»4. Так на чем же «находится» Земля? Аристотель учил, что Солнце, Луна и звезды прикреплены к поверхности твердых, прозрачных сфер. Сферы располагаются одна внутри другой, а неподвижная Земля — в самом центре. Сферы вращаются друг в друге, благодаря чему объекты на них — Солнце, Луна и планеты — движутся по небу.
Объяснение Аристотеля казалось логичным. Если бы небесные тела не были крепко к чему-то прикреплены, как бы они держались наверху? Воззрения глубоко уважаемого Аристотеля считались фактом на протяжении почти 2*000 лет. В одной энциклопедии говорится, что в XVI и XVII веках его учения церковь «возвела в ранг религиозной догмы» («The New Encyclopӕdia Britannica»).
С изобретением телескопа астрономы стали подвергать сомнению теорию Аристотеля. Все же им не удавалось найти ответ до тех пор, пока сэр Исаак Ньютон не объяснил, что планеты подвешены в пустом пространстве и удерживаются на своих орбитах невидимой силой —* гравитацией.* Это казалось невероятным, и некоторым коллегам Ньютона было трудно поверить, что космос может представлять собой вакуум, в значительной степени лишенный вещества.
Что по этому вопросу говорит Библия? Около 3*500 лет назад она с поразительной ясностью заявила, что Земля висит *«ни на чем» (Иов 26:7)*. В подлиннике на древнееврейском языке, употребленное здесь слово «ничто» (бели-ма́х) буквально означает «безо всего». В одном английском переводе используется выражение «в пустом пространстве» («Contemporary English Version»).
Планета, подвешенная «в пустом пространстве»,— вовсе не так в те дни большинство людей описывало Землю. Однако, намного опережая время, в Библии было записано научно правильное утверждение.
Хотелось бы и моглось бы написать больше , да будет ли кто читать и думать ...? Как опытный "криминалист" что вы думаете об этом , Unity ?

----------


## Fleshly

> Именно так истина и ищется. Настоящая вера строится на твёрдых доказательствах - это одно из главных условий крепкой веры.Вера без доказательств - фанатизм. И так - факты.
> 1. Библия - самая переводимая ( более 2300 языков) и распространённая книга на Земле.
> 2. В Библии содержатся сотни пророчеств которые исполнились и исполняются на сегодняшний день.
> 3. Библия абсолютно точна с исторической точки зрения . "«В Библии я вижу гораздо больше признаков достоверности, чем в каком бы то ни было труде по светской истории» (сэр Исаак Ньютон)
> 4. Библия точна с научной точки зрения.
> 5. Советы Библии не устарели за тысячи лет.
> 6 . В Библии нет противоречий.( готов обсудить любое кажущееся противоречие)


 скажи, а что ты делаешь по своей вере? в чем твоя любовь заключается?

----------


## Викторыч

> В Библии нет противоречий.( готов обсудить любое кажущееся противоречие)


 Это значит по библии от Адама и Евы родились Авель и Каин. Каин Авеля убил. Остаётся три человека. Далее после обширного текста Каин вдруг так невзначай женится. Вот бы узнать на ком? Род то весь вроде как от Адама и Евы пошёл. Выкручивались конечно что якобы ещё кто то помимо этой парочки по Земле шастал, но чего то такое как то не канает. Вот ещё новый пользователь 
EugenF зарегился. Думаю он тебе поможет ответить.

----------


## lexei

> Это значит по библии от Адама и Евы родились Авель и Каин. Каин Авеля убил. Остаётся три человека. Далее после обширного текста Каин вдруг так невзначай женится. Вот бы узнать на ком? Род то весь вроде как от Адама и Евы пошёл. Выкручивались конечно что якобы ещё кто то помимо этой парочки по Земле шастал, но чего то такое как то не канает.


 У Адама и Евы было больше чем два сына. Контекст показывает, что у них была большая семья. В Бытии 5:3 написано, что Адам стал отцом еще одного сына, Сифа, а в следующем стихе сказано: «Родил он [Адам] сынов и дочерей» (Бытие 5:4). Поэтому Каин мог жениться на одной из своих сестер или даже племянниц. На заре человечества,похоже, такой брак не был так опасен для здоровья их детей, как сегодня.

----------


## lexei

> скажи, а что ты делаешь по своей вере? в чем твоя любовь заключается?


 Мне очень хочется ответить на ваш вопрос. Но у меня встречный- почему вас это заинтересовало?

----------


## Викторыч

> «Родил он [Адам] сынов и дочерей» (Бытие 5:4). Поэтому Каин мог жениться на одной из своих сестер или даже племянниц.


 А ты сам то в это веришь ? Неандертальцы с кроманьонцами отдыхают.

----------


## Fleshly

> Мне очень хочется ответить на ваш вопрос. Но у меня встречный- почему вас это заинтересовало?


 Ну я сам был христианином как-то. Все решается делами, ведь так? Может кто-то верит и не делает, тогда "вера без дел мертва". Вот и интересуюсь у вас, что делаете вы.

----------


## lexei

> Ну я сам был христианином как-то. Все решается делами, ведь так? Может кто-то верит и не делает, тогда "вера без дел мертва". Вот и интересуюсь у вас, что делаете вы.


 Я не знаю всё ли решается делами ,но веру действительно подтверждают дела. Попробую ответить тезисно , начиная каждый тезис фразой "Я живу по Библии, а значит..." . И так...
Я живу по Библии , а значит ЧЕСТНО. Только годы привели меня к мысли что жить честно всё таки выгодно. У меня небольшой бизнес и я не боюсь что комне ворвется налоговая полиция. Если мне приходится брать кредит -я возвращаю его вовремя , и уже в трёх банках мне говорят : "Вы сами можете определять сумму необходимого вам кредита". У меня дома никто в ответ на телефонный звонок не говорит : "Ой! Скажи что меня нет дома!". По этому все кто звонят ко мне если слышат "его нет дома"- уверенны что его действительно нет дома. Знакомые и малознакомые люди доверяют мне деньги, ключи, письма ,коды со словами "Это я могу оставить только тебе". Как минимум приятно.
Я живу по Библии ,а значит учусь ПРОЩАТЬ... К стати является не маловажной составляющей семейной жизни. Кажется что именно мелкие придирки, мелочное недовольство и брюзжание и разрушает многие семьи или по крайней мере целостность отношений в них. У нас никогда не бывает скандалов. Очень редко выяснение отношений которое скорее напоминает разговор двух интеллигентных эстонцев. При этом мы с супругой фигуры не флегматичные , но Библейские принципы помогают нам владеть эмоциями ,а не эмоциям владеть нами.У меня нет врагов- мало кто верит, но с парой тысяч моих знакомых(тысяча номеров только в мобильном) у меня либо дружеские либо ровные отношения.
Я живу по Библии, а значит ЦЕНЮ каждую секунду жизни. Я намеренно отказался от убийцы времени - телевидения. Хотя не прочь посмотреть с женой хороший фильм или документалку. Мне жалко тратить время на глупые разговоры и сплетни. Мои одноклассники которых я встречаю способны развить 45-тисекудный разговор в русле "женился?" "дети есть?" А мне не интересно задавать им эти вопросы. Они мне интересны как личности. Мне интересно на какой премьере в театре они были, какую книгу читали, может они за прошедшие годы изучили и исследовали какие-то события, сделали наблюдения. Нет! : "где работаешь? ну пока". И это те кто в восемнадцать могли ночи на пролёт разговаривать не касаясь тем семьи, детей и работы. В конечном счёте за столь короткую жизнь ещё надо понять как исполнять волю Бога.И если это поставить свечку и цокнуть яичко , если в этом его воля то такой Бог не лучше моих одноклассников. В Библии описаны сотни праведных людей исполнивших волю Бога- и никто из них не ставил свечки и не цокал яички.
Я коротко упомянул 3 грани из сотен моей жизни. Надеюсь что ответил на Ваш вопрос.

----------


## Fleshly

> Я коротко упомянул 3 грани из сотен моей жизни. Надеюсь что ответил на Ваш вопрос.


 Ответили. Достойно. Но раз ты ценишь свою жизнь, то тогда что делаешь здесь? Хочешь помочь? Но разве не тебе ли не понять, что мы - гнилое дерево, в большинстве своем? Тебе нужно тогда помочь семенам вырасти в хорошее дерево, не?

----------


## lexei

> Ответили. Достойно. Но раз ты ценишь свою жизнь, то тогда что делаешь здесь? Хочешь помочь? Но разве не тебе ли не понять, что мы - гнилое дерево, в большинстве своем? Тебе нужно тогда помочь семенам вырасти в хорошее дерево, не?


 Ну что ж, продолжим тему гнилых деревьев. Интересный пример в этом отношении приводит Иисус. Матфея 13 глава стихи 6-9.**Затем он привёл им такой пример: «У одного человека в винограднике был посажен инжир. Он пришёл и стал искать на нём плоды, но ничего не нашёл. *Тогда он сказал виноградарю: „Три года я прихожу искать плоды на этом инжире, но ничего не нахожу. Сруби его! Зачем он без пользы занимает землю?“ *В ответ тот сказал ему: „Господин, оставь его ещё на один год. Я окопаю его и обложу навозом. *Если в будущем году он принесёт плоды, то хорошо, а если нет, то срубишь его“»* У Иисуса взгляд на "гнилые деревья" несколько другой нежели у большинства людей. Иисус помог многим "гнилым деревьям" стать цветущими. Например отношение к Закхею (Луки 19:1-10). Представьте : низкорослый человечек , отступник в своём народе , обирающий собственных соверующих с помощью язычников , вор и обманщик. Но Иисус посчитал его достойным и не зря- жизнь Закхея изменилась, он стал последователем Христа. Закхей не единственный в своём роде. Матфей, Савл(Павел) об этих людях можно было подумать всё кроме того что они станут добродетельными христианами, но они ими стали.
В общем к чему всё это. Если всё о чём я пишу поможет хоть одному человеку по новому посмотреть на себя и свою жизнь, я не потерял здесь время зря.

----------


## Fleshly

> В общем к чему всё это. Если всё о чём я пишу поможет хоть одному человеку по новому посмотреть на себя и свою жизнь, я не потерял здесь время зря.


 понимаю тебя. я здесь можно сказать, из-за христианства. прочувствовал боль и негатив из-за грехов и мира, так подсел на него.

----------

